# Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre Cigar Review - Not a Bad Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good all around smoke. Rich earthy flavor in the 2nd half with a touch of sweat spice throughout the smoke. Good draw, lots of creamy smoke! ahhh I...

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre Cigar Review - Not a Bad Smoke


----------

